# Lab / Husky Mix



## lyonss3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I shall be getting our black lab / husky mix in 4 weeks (when he is 8 weeks old). I was wondering if anyone else had this mix and how big your dog is full grown? Can you give me any specific advice pertaining to the mix - behaviors, problems, toys, shedding tools, etc. Thank you so much!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Ohhhhh my goodness. Ship it to me.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't have that mix, but I do have a Lab-GSD... so until the husky folks speak up...
1. Typically, the size is between the mother and father... I'm guessing 60 - 80 lbs.
2. Labs can shed continually, Huskies can blow their coats once or twice a year.
3. Both are intelligent, trainable dogs, and highly energetic, probably very playful. Need lots of exercise and training.
4. Labs were bred to be off leash, Huskies were bred to be more independent, and not good for off leash.
5. Both breeds are much happier, crazy, when the temperature gets below 40 degrees F.
6. Both dogs can be destructive chewers - get a Kong and hard rubber bone now.
7. You can start training Bite Inhibition and basic behaviors when you get the puppy. 
8. He may whine for the first 3 nights.


Hopefully, someone will fill in some facts.


----------



## ABBYLAB (Jan 30, 2013)

We had Sandy who was 1/2 Husky, 1/2 Lab. She had a yellow coat, one blue eye, one brown, and was a med. sized dog, about 60 lbs. Sandy was an outside dog most of her life, very hardy. She had a very strong predatory instinct, killing everything from mice on up to a deer, which is why we ended up having to tie her up....she had the run of the place till she started to wander into town and leave dead rabbits on peoples porches! She wasn't very good w/ other dogs, especially females and was very protective of the kids. She tolerated children but was best w/ adults....never bit anyone though. Since she was an outside dog she didn't have a lot of toys, no shedding issues, and zero health problems. No special diet, just regular dog food and table scraps. She had 2 litters of the cutest puppies, then we had her spayed. When she got older we brought her inside till she had a stroke and we had to have her put to sleep, after 18 good years!

Your experience will probably vary, especially if the dog is brought up in different surroundings. I think Lab/Husky is an interesting mix and I believe her longevity was due to to her being a mix and not pure bred.

Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

To add:
The size will likely be somewhere between the parents' sizes. Labs are larger than huskies as far as weight goes.

Huskies have a high prey drive, and I think Labs do as well (I could be wrong on that end since I've never had a Lab) but they do need early socialization around cats and small animals to be safe with them. Even then they need to be supervised.
Huskies are also escape artists. They can and will get out of just about anything you confine them with. Mine can jump a 6 foot fence at a stand still, climb trees, chew through chain link and chicken wire, dig under mining belt mats and pull out of collars and harnesses. 
They can be rough players, loud, and shed A LOT. Labs are also big shedders. Daily brushing is required. Huskies blow their coats twice a year, in the spring and the fall. Be prepared if the dog has a husky coat. 
Both Labs and Huskies are pretty high energy. Many huskies need to run at least an hour a day to keep from being overactive and destructive. So, between the husky and the lab, your dog will likely need a bare minimum of an hour of good exercise a day and plenty of mental stimulation. While labs may tend to be trust worthy off leash, huskies aren't. This is going to be a toss up with your dog whether or not he would rather be independent and roam or stay around. Do recall training extensively. 

Because your dog is a mix it will either be more like a lab, more like a husky, or a good mixture of both. It's hard to tell and you won't really know until you get the dog. Just be prepared either way.


----------



## lyonss3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone for your advice! I have read both Dunbar puppy books and am currently reading The Art of Raising Your Puppy by the Monks of New Skete. I have owned dogs growing up as a child, but this will be my first dog raising on my own (+ roommates).

For those of you with huskies and or labs, can you recommend specific toys. I will definitely be getting a kong. The one Dunbar book said to feed the puppy his daily rationing of kibble in the kong. Has anyone done this?

Other supplies I have yet to attain are bedding, a leash, a harness, water & food bowls, and a shedding tool. Has anyone used the Furminator shedding tool? It seems pretty popular - is it safe to use on Huskies?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

lyonss3 said:


> For those of you with huskies and or labs, can you recommend specific toys. I will definitely be getting a kong. The one Dunbar book said to feed the puppy his daily rationing of kibble in the kong. Has anyone done this?


I wouldn't do this. 
There are some dogs that eat dangerously fast and should be fed their kibble slowly -like in a kong- but in my opinion a puppy shouldn't have to fight a kong for it's meals. Treats are one thing, a necessary meal is another. In the beginning, I would just set the bowl down, the as the puppy starts to learn have him sit before you put the bowl down, feed him a little from hand maybe. 

I'm not actually sure what a Furminator is.

-googled it-
I looks like a slicker brush o.o Which is what I use for my Husky. I don't see how it could hurt.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Ask about the brush in the grooming section. I've used the furminator for years with success (casual dog owner, not showing or anything), but some professional groomers would argue that the furminator cuts the coat.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd read the Monks of New Skete book with a grain of salt. If I remember, some of the development stuff was interesting, but their training methods are very outdated. There are some good book recommendations on this site if you're looking to do more research. Dunbar's book is very good though.

Furminators can work well, though I'm with Canyx that it can cut the coat. In my limited huskyxlab experience, the dogs had a fairly labby coat - shorter, but thick and lots of shedding. Zoom Grooms work well usually (especially in the bath when wet) and there are various shedding rake type products other than the furminator that work well.


----------



## RomeroCrew (Aug 22, 2013)

We have a Lab/ Alaskan Husky mix, she is about 2 years old and weighs only 30 lbs. She is very small for her mix, so I'm told. I don't believe she had proper nutrition as a pup, but actually I'm not sure what she was fed because she is a rescue from neglectful previous owners. 
She is super smart, very loving, listens well, and can be stubborn at times if I'm trying to put her in the house and am not taking her with me in the van (don't blame her lol), she sheds quite a bit a few times a year, she can be crabby when she is tired (just like me), and she is very helpful with my kiddos (like a Mama or a Nanny). She barks or nudges me when she needs to tell me something, and she howls at fire engines. When we are home she is a couch potato, when we are outside or out exploring she is very energetic. You just never know what you will get with a mixed dog.  
Hope you are enjoying your pup!


----------

